# End of the trail - headed home



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Tomorrow will be my last day to fish the Guadalupe River here in Texas. I'm headed home Sunday and anxious to get back on the Choctawhatchee River. Although my best intentions were to go after catfish my primary focus has been on bream. The river was red hot yesterday, my best day since I got here. Shellcrackers are plentiful as well as blue gill, long ear, greenies, and rio grande perch. The place is infested with small bass that love wigglers. Wigglers are not available out here. I must have caught a hundred or more this month. 
www.texasfishingforum.com has been my primary source of help and assistance. Our here like minded folks have their own special thread, i. e. bream, catfish, crappie, bass, etc. I used the bream link and it sure did pay off big time. I now have some good Texas friends and we will be exchanging information. We have fished together and met to tell lies over coffee. They are anxious to hear about the Choctawhatchee River and other waters in the panhandle. There are some photos on my Facebook page, Jordan B. Hillard.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Sounds like you've had a lot of fun over there bud! I'm gonna hit the Choctawhatchee this weekend myself


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep, sure have enjoyed myself out here in TX. Yesterday the catch was 35 shellcrackers,14 long ear and other bream and one 14 inch bass. Biggest shellcracker was 11 inches. Bait worms are expensive out here. Glad I brought a bag of wigglers. 
I see the Choctawhatchee is dropping again so that means you will be pretty stuck in the river as it will be hard to get to some of the lakes, but hope the bite is good. I will be there myself sometime next week to see if you left any fish.


----------

